# What Happened To Pb? Have You Lost Pictures?



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I've just opened it up and I have only 13 pages on my album, before I had something like 80!!! Have they started to delete stuff after a certain time from non-paying accounts?? I have pictures there that I don't think I have anywhere else!

...or could this be kust a bug or a result of a maintenance thing? I mean, the site has been a nightmare for the last couple of weeks...


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

All photos on my PB


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, I'm half glad to hear that... might mean a temporary problem then and not that my album got the axe... :butcher:

EDIT: They're all back now! 100 pages, so that would mean losing 87


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

All ok for me, too. Hopefully just a short term glitch.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks Dave! I've updated my situation above, it was some weird glitch. Boy, was I so happy with Imageshack before they went along with their monkey business...


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Whew! :swoon: :good:


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Kutusov said:


> Thanks Dave! I've updated my situation above, it was some weird glitch. Boy, was I so happy with Imageshack before they went along with their monkey business...


 I now use Imgur but I've learned form the disaster I have wiht imageshack... I now keep all mu watch photos on 2 separate hard drives.

Rob


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I had a disaster before where my HD got toasted and I lost years of reports, small articles and texts that I had written. I even still have that HD for some cheaper future technology that enables me to recover some of the stuff, although it becomes more and more obsolete with the passing of time and the texts also become less and less important. So much so that I later realized that what's probably wrong with the HD is not the disks themselves but that electronic chip that controls the interface between them and the PC. Replacing that could sort the problem out but I can't be bothered...

Anyway, what I do now is to keep them both on my laptop and desktop.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

When i read the title, I thought that this was a plumbing question. I have struggled to find lead flashing at my local builders merchants. "There's no call for it", I am told. I'm offered Flashband and some zincy stuff but it seems that the price of Pb has led to its extinction! It's special order and supplied in full rolls only. Crikey, it aint cheap!

Mike


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

tixntox said:


> When i read the title, I thought that this was a plumbing question. I have struggled to find lead flashing at my local builders merchants. "There's no call for it", I am told. I'm offered Flashband and some zincy stuff but it seems that the price of Pb has led to its extinction! It's special order and supplied in full rolls only. Crikey, it aint cheap!
> 
> Mike


Ha Ha....nice one Mike......liking the Pb conutation.....(ie. Pb = lead). We still use it a lot at work....mainly for lead flashings, but just recently, the Guv'nor has had all the dormer windows dressed in it.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Lead?? In plumbing?? Wasn't that the way the Roman Empire got kaput?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> Lead?? In plumbing?? Wasn't that the way the Roman Empire got kaput?


Hi, Renato! Nowadays, lead sheet is only used for decorative flashings, or cloaking of woodwork in the UK. The days of lead piping for plumbing are long gone. That's usually done with copper, or more recently plastic pipe. The fittings have also changed dramatically. Whilst copper is still soldered in the old fashioned way, nearly all new builds now use plastic pipe and push fit connectors....so much quicker and easier that the old fashioned way.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeah, that's why I was shocked to read lead and plumbing in the same sentence! I think mine are two plastic tubes, one inside the other. The one that is inside is flexible and the outside one is just a guiding thing. If a pipe gets puncture, you just switch off that particular line like on an electric switch board and pull the inside pipe off, get a new one in and so on.

I do have some copper pipes but that's just for butane gas.


----------

